# Confused..High Ammonia and Cloudiness



## frankie (Nov 28, 2003)

Here's the situation:
My 55 gallon has been set up since Mid-November - right now it has 2 plecos and 4 RB's
For the last month the ammonia has been reading at 3-4 and the tank has always read traces of ammonia and has always been cloudy but its getting worse. Ive tried pretty much every product, regular vacuum cleanings, cut down on feedings.
Im baffled, any help on the situation would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Stop adding chems,what kind of filter ?,


----------



## frankie (Nov 28, 2003)

using 2 penguin 330 and ammo-lock


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Well 2 330's should be fine,did you use the lock for the cycle ? or should i say during the cycle ?


----------



## frankie (Nov 28, 2003)

im pretty sure my tank cycled - and ive been using the ammo lock during these high periods of ammonia - or my fish would fry. - ive also used big als bio-support and similar products-they said it would help- they were wrong.
should i stop using chems - i just dont want to lose any fish in the process


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

ok, where to start?
cloudiness? causes:
low kh/ph
bacterial bloom
poor filtration
over feeding

check your kh/ph levels, if below 80ppm and 6 adjust by adding crushed coral to the tank.
if it was a bacterial bloom it should of only lasted 3-6days max
never used your filters but if *physcho 1* says they are cool then no question of a doubt they are.
over feeding causing tiny particals in the water, try adding a flocullent/ accu-clear for example.

BTW let the cycle ride out naturally, adding salt to help nitrIte related problems can be added if nessesary.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you have always had ammonia readings in the tank, I would think you dont have enough bio-filtration yet for the current bio-load. The bacteria may still be building to handle your current load but it sounds to me like something may have interupted this building process. I dont know what it could be but with a high ammonia spike...thats what it sounds like to me. 
What are your other paramaters? NitrIte and NitrAte?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2004)

Theoretically, two 330 Penguins should be adequate for a 55 gallon with 4 small (they are small, right?) rbp's and 2 small(?) plecos.

Perhaps the filters just can't handle the amount you are feeding them. What happens if you give the fish much smaller meals for a few days? Does it make a difference in the amount of ammonia?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If you are using Ammo-Lock, what TYPE of ammonia test kit are you using? (Nessler or salicylate?) Nessler's will yield false positive ammonia if you are using Ammo-Lock.


----------



## frankie (Nov 28, 2003)

im running the 2 penguins now, but i just added the second filter 5 days ago - dont know how long it takes for it to kick in.
As for the test kit its the aquarium pharmaceuticals brand not sure what Donh is refering too.
And with the feedings-ive cut down on them mostly a whole shrimp every 2 days - the piranhas are approx 3-4 inches


----------



## frankie (Nov 28, 2003)

With the ammo lock thing - if there ammonia in the tank ammo lock just neutralizes it so its non-toxic - but ammo test kits are still going to read positive right?


----------



## frankie (Nov 28, 2003)

big als tested my nitrates and they said they were fine


----------



## frankie (Nov 28, 2003)

i figured out that i am using a nessler test kit, DOnH what does this mean or what should i do - my nitrates and nitrites are fine.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

You need to purchase an ammonia test kit that uses salicylate reagents to get an accurate ammonia reading if you use AmQuel, Prime, Ammo-Lock or any other product that detoxifies ammonia.


----------

